# Sơn APT là gì? Bảng màu của sơn APT có bao nhiêu màu?



## nhatlinh3 (10/8/21)

*Nguồn gốc*
Sơn Epoxy APT là sản phẩm của đơn vị TNHH hóa chất vun đắp Việt Nam. Đây là một tổ chức liên doanh giữa Việt Nam và Thái Lan. Sơn Epoxy APT được sản xuất dựa trên dây chuyền hiện đại của Thái Lan sở hữu xuất xứ với cội nguồn trong khoảng châu Âu nên các sản phẩm của họ đáp ứng những TCVN và TCQT.

không những thế , sơn Epoxy APT được chứng thực theo tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001:2008 và đạt được những đề xuất khắt khe nhất của Anh chị về sự phổ quát về sản phẩm cũng như chất lượng lý tưởng . Vì thế, chúng được ứng dụng phổ thông trong các nhà xưởng, nhà máy hóa chất, nhà máy thực phẩm,…

_>>> Tìm hiểu thêm về Sơn sàn epoxy_

*Bảng màu*
có khoảng 16 màu sắc sơn APT đang được tiêu dùng phổ quát . Tùy vào nhu cầu và đặc điểm Công trình để tuyển lựa sao cho phù hợp. Dưới đây là bảng màu sơn APT cho bạn tham khảo:






*Điểm tốt*


Sơn Epoxy APT là dòng sơn hệ hai thành phần được sử dụng phổ quát trong các nhà xưởng, hầm xe, sàn nhà bị bong sơn. Đây là sản phẩm được Đánh giá đạt chuẩn ISO 9001 – 2008 và được người dùng đam mê chọn lọc . Một số thế mạnh của sơn APT như sau:


Khả năng kháng hóa chất cao.
ko mùi, ko độc hại sở hữu con người và gần gũi có môi trường.
Khả năng chịu lực và chống mài mòn hiệu quả.
Bề mặt bóng cho tính thẩm mỹ cao và chống suôn sẻ trượt hiệu quả.
giá bán hợp lý, thời kì thi công chóng vánh .
Hàm lượng VOC tốt.
*Công dụng*
Sơn epoxy APT được dùng nhiều nhờ có như công dụng tuyệt vời sau:


Chúng được phủ lên bề mặt sàn bê tông nhằm đảm bảo kết cấu, độ bền sau một thời kì dùng . Từ đấy, nâng cao tuổi thọ của Công trình với khả năng chịu lực tốt, đặc biệt với các sàn nhà với mật độ vận động thường xuyên.
Sơn Epoxy APT được tiêu dùng để phủ lên các bề mặt kim khí giúp chúng chịu được trong môi trường hóa chất với nồng độ cao, nước biển, chống ăn mòn hiệu quả.
Sơn sở hữu khả năng bám dính thấp trên bề mặt thép và bề mặt bê tông.
Sau lúc hoàn tất , bề mặt sản phẩm sở hữu độ bóng mịn và chống mài mòn hiệu quả.
Sơn APT còn được tiêu dùng nhữ vữa trét mạch và dán gạch giúp kháng hóa chất và chống ăn mòn hiệu quả, từ đấy cho khả năng kháng khuẩn đối sở hữu những ổ nấm mốc hoặc hóa chất.
*Tính ứng dụng*
hiện tại, sở hữu 2 loại sơn Epoxy APT đa dạng ấy là sơn APT chống ăn mòn và sơn APT chống thấm . Trong đó:

Sơn Epoxy APT chống ăn mòn thường được sử dụng tại:


Nhà máy hóa chất
Bể nước, bể xử lý nước thải.
Kho đựng hóa chất
Nhà máy nước giải khát, chế biến thực phẩm.
Tường đứng, đai bể và khu vực sàn.
Sơn Epoxy APT không thấm nước thường được tiêu dùng tại:

tiêu dùng để chống nước cho khu vực nhà tắm, bể bơi, bể chứa nước.
chống thấm cho mái nhà, tầng hầm.
chống thấm nước cho khu vực ban công và móng nhà.
Đại Lý Sơn Epoxy kiêu hãnh là tổ chức phân phối sơn Epoxy APT xịn , chất lượng cao sở hữu chi phí hợp lý. Để được giải đáp về màu sắc, chủng dòng và cách tiêu dùng , mời bạn địa chỉ có chúng tôi qua số hotline: 0818 21 22 26.


----------

